# lake Nepessing?



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

Anybody fish this lake?
Hows the ice?
Looking to try something new. 
Any feedback on ice conditions would be much appreciated (1 hr drive from home)
Thanks,
--Dennis--


----------



## BowHunter222 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm out here right now I've only cought one fish there's about 6 to 8 inches of solid black ice it's my first time fishing it alots of weeds
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

If its an hour drive I wouldn't waste your time or gas. Fishing is spotty at best and unless you know someone that fishes it alot, its difficult to find fish. There are definately better lakes in this area and closer to you than Nepessing. Everyone sees that state record bluegill that was caught there last year and think it must be great. Trust me that is not even close to the norm.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> If its an hour drive I wouldn't waste your time or gas. Fishing is spotty at best and unless you know someone that fishes it alot, its difficult to find fish. There are definately better lakes in this area and closer to you than Nepessing. Everyone sees that state record bluegill that was caught there last year and think it must be great. Trust me that is not even close to the norm.



*DITTO!
*

Good old Lake Skunkessing. Its only ten minutes away from me so I fish it when I need a quick fix but don't expect to catch much of anything worth the time or gas to get there.


----------



## dennisthemenace (Apr 16, 2007)

I was just looking through the lake book and it showed lots of walleye stocking there in the past. (180K since 2000)
I'm sure its tough due to the size.
Thanks for the feedback. (are you sure your not just holding out on me ? lol.
Dont need to drive an hour to get skunked!
Good fishing to ya!
--Dennis--


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

in772, how come there is never any mention of those small puddles in the game area that are over your way? Long Lake is one of them called?


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

dennisthemenace said:


> I was just looking through the lake book and it showed lots of walleye stocking there in the past. (180K since 2000)
> I'm sure its tough due to the size.
> Thanks for the feedback. (are you sure your not just holding out on me ? lol.
> Dont need to drive an hour to get skunked!
> ...


Don't get me wrong there are some fish there its just a matter of finding them. Nepessing is a good lake to test your boat in after doing some work on it and thats about it IMO.


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

I used to fish this lake about 6 years ago... large sunfish, but I did fish in the spring time. I was thinking about taking my girlfriend out but I may end up going to buell instead.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

tubejig said:


> in772, how come there is never any mention of those small puddles in the game area that are over your way? Long Lake is one of them called?


Not much to talk about with those lakes. Stunted fish and lots of pressure.


----------



## bucks2beards08 (Sep 23, 2008)

if uu want to catch some fish i would not go to buell i fish it every year and have only caught one fish in the last 5 years my dad has caught a bass during ice fishing before but that was a while ago to there are to many people that use that lake as a place to race there quads and dirt bikes thats about it. i would go to the orv mounds on mt. morriss road across from the genesee county fairgrounds the fishing is picking up there on both sides of the road and there are big crappie and perch there i just fished there yesturday and my freind had an aqua veiw so we could see the fish ther are lots of pike in it too. hope this helps.


----------



## steelheader (Jan 16, 2003)

Nepessing hasn't been very good the last few years for panfish , walleye, or pike. However, my buddy jigged for walleyes December 30 and went 2 for 5 on pike. He used a hammered gold Swedish Pimple in 10' of water. There was 6" of ice.


----------

